# Good Online Shops for Tarantula's?



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello,

i've been away from the hobby for a good few years. Wanting to get some T's again, i know the spider shop is a great place to purchase from.

Does anyone have a list of a few good other stores to buy from online? Maybe ones you have had a good experience with? I'm looking for places with lots of choices if possible. I would like to start with some spiderlings.

Many thanks


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

BugzUK is great. Martin is good do deal with.

Martin Goss. The website isn't kept up-to-date so email him and he'll send you a price list.

Haven't used her for a long time but Virginia Cheeseman is reliable.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

I agree with Basin, But Virginia Cheeseman Prices can be Very High at points. and she doesn't give exact sizes.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh and Martin Goss measures the body not leg span.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

The spider shop is the UK largest online tarantula retailer . . . TheSpiderShop:- Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

PeterUK said:


> The spider shop is the UK largest online tarantula retailer . . . TheSpiderShop:- Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


They already know about TSS.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tarantulas Bristol is another.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

wilkinss77 said:


> Tarantulas Bristol is another.


I've read really bad reviews of that place.


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Ive had a bad experience with them.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ex0tic said:


> Ive had a bad experience with them.


Why did you like Wilks post then?


----------



## Ex0tic (Sep 12, 2016)

Just because it's another site that I forgot to mention, But I would never buy off them personally but that's wilks opinion.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ex0tic said:


> Just because it's another site that I forgot to mention, But I would never buy off them personally but that's wilks opinion.


I gave no opinion either way. I know little about them & simply mentioned them as a possible option.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

I know you mentioned them, but The Spider Shop really are great! Very friendly and easy to talk to if you have any issues. :2thumb: I've also bought off of the forum before too.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> Tarantulas Bristol is another.


I know most will say its a gamble buying second hand, but remembered this thread & thought I would ask for advice or any info?
I have found someone selling on an A. geniculata, which was bought originally from Tarantulas Bristol as sexed female, the person selling has examined a past moult & also believes it is female. Worth taking a chance do you think?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

johne.ev said:


> I know most will say its a gamble buying second hand, but remembered this thread & thought I would ask for advice or any info?
> I have found someone selling on an A. geniculata, which was bought originally from Tarantulas Bristol as sexed female, the person selling has examined a past moult & also believes it is female. Worth taking a chance do you think?


Go for it! If 2 people have sexed it, chances are it really is female. How big, how old & how much?


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> Go for it! If 2 people have sexed it, chances are it really is female. How big, how old & how much?


Hi mate, cheers for reply.
They are asking £25, just waiting for accurate conformation regards age/size, but they have had her for 18 months & say she is 7cm+?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

johne.ev said:


> I have found someone selling on an A. geniculata, which was bought originally from Tarantulas Bristol as sexed female, the person selling has examined a past moult & also believes it is female. Worth taking a chance do you think?


From the multitude of reviews that i have read of Tarantula Bristol, anything sold as sexed by them can be discounted. 
If you know the person selling the spider and trust them then go for it but if it is a random person from a classified site then i would avoid that particular spider like a kick in the crutch. 
Size V age has absolutely nothing to do with the sex !!!
How do you know that they are not just getting rid of a unwanted male ?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> From the multitude of reviews that i have read of Tarantula Bristol, anything sold as sexed by them can be discounted.
> If you know the person selling the spider and trust them then go for it but if it is a random person from a classified site then i would avoid that particular spider like a kick in the crutch.
> Size V age has absolutely nothing to do with the sex !!!
> How do you know that they are not just getting rid of a unwanted male ?


Where has anyone suggested that age v size is an indicator of sex? I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere here- I did ask the age & size of the spider, but only to see if it was worthwhile the OP spending the money being asked for if it is indeed a sexed female.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Well I have contacted seller this evening & after checking the said T, it appears she has moulted.
How long after moulting would it be safe to post, if I decided to take her?
Also here is a pic of said moult (hoping I can post one, usually struggle on here tbh) anyone experienced care to try & sex it please?








As usual struggling to post pic.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Bloody hell! Posted a pic on here at last...total fluke, lol!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

johne.ev said:


> Well I have contacted seller this evening & after checking the said T, it appears she has moulted.
> How long after moulting would it be safe to post, if I decided to take her?
> Also here is a pic of said moult (hoping I can post one, usually struggle on here tbh) anyone experienced care to try & sex it please?image
> As usual struggling to post pic.


If it's truly female, I'd say a week after the moult should be safe.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok thanks mate.
Anyone else please, think it looks female from the moult pic?


----------



## Woland (Sep 9, 2015)

Just to add my experience with Tarantulas Bristol..

I've bought from them a few times and they've always been brilliant. Most recently I got two Linothele megatheloides, they arrived in great condition and TB emailed me a few times to see how they were dong - as in genuinely interested in how they were feeding etc.

I haven't heard anyone else say anything bad... Anyone out there?


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks mate.
Must admit apart from a few yanks moaning on arachnoboards, cant find much bad feedback myself, but lots of good reviews while researching yesterday.
Any opinion on sex of the moult Woland?


----------



## Woland (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, I would say female. It looks like an obvious spermathecae in the middle. It is hard to say from a picture mind you. No promises.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for your opinion Woland, appreciated.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Personally, I'd say go for it. Reasonable price for the size & age, & almost certainly female.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> Personally, I'd say go for it. Reasonable price for the size & age, & almost certainly female.


Yeah I think I will, also want something else she is selling, so will make paying postage worthwhile. Never know, now I can post pics on here might even start a thread, when I get them. Cheers Mr Wilks.:2thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

johne.ev said:


> Yeah I think I will, also want something else she is selling, so will make paying postage worthwhile. Never know, now I can post pics on here might even start a thread, when I get them. Cheers Mr Wilks.:2thumb:


Definitely start a thread. This section deserves more traffic.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Basin79 said:


> Definitely start a thread. This section deserves more traffic.


Yeah agree Basin, trouble with me is, I'm shite at taking pics, unlike yourself :notworthy:


----------



## Woland (Sep 9, 2015)

What do you guys keep?

I've had larger collections of inverts in the past, but I'm raising some Euathlus sp. smaragd at the moment. 2 Euathlus sp. red and 2 Brachypelma Kahlenbergi. amongst some other things.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

johne.ev said:


> Yeah agree Basin, trouble with me is, I'm shite at taking pics, unlike yourself :notworthy:


Phone pics are more than enough. That's how I started my thread.

The only reason I got a camera is because of my mental health problems. I'm so glad I did as it's become a really good hobby.

But phone pics are great. Taking a video can be helpful as you can go through it frame by frame whilst you've paused it to get a good pic too. 

Also download an app called Snapseed. It's absolutely brilliant in making your pics true to how you see them.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Woland said:


> What do you guys keep?
> 
> I've had larger collections of inverts in the past, but I'm raising some Euathlus sp. smaragd at the moment. 2 Euathlus sp. red and 2 Brachypelma Kahlenbergi. amongst some other things.


I keep one of each, all females:
Mexican red knee 
Mexican fire leg
True curly hair (wild type) 
Pink toe (Avicularia avicularia/A. Guyana) 
Acanthoscurria 'red' 
A. geniculata 
Smoky grey birdeater (Lasiodora striatipes)
Salmon pink birdeater 
Haitian brown birdeater 
Peru giant stripe knee birdeater (Lasiodorides striatus) 
Entre Rios birdeater (Grammostola Iheringi) 
Chile rose (G. porteri) 
Chaco gold stripe 
Tiger rump (Cyclosternum pentalore) 
All adults except for Curly hair, Pink toe, A. 'red', and Salmon pink, which are sub adults.


----------

